# Track Logo artwork help needed!



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

So, I have my new track now, I have a name, Wilderness Hills Speedway just needs a logo.

Anyone out there with any digital design skills that could help a guy out with a nice design? I am just looking for something that I can have as a logo for my track, maybe put on some stickers, etc. 

Let me know, I will work up a fray chassis shipped free to whoever can help me out with this!

Thanks guys!


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey mate

I can help you out with that, I have done lots of work with digital design and done a few logo's

PM me with any more details

Tom


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I can also help if needed. It's part of my job to create layout, logos and so on. PM me if you want


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

PM's sent, thanks for the offers guys, greatly appreciated!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Make sure guys post the final artwork. Love to see it.

Jim


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Will do, Tom has sent me an initial one which looks really good I think!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry I didn't find the time yet to submit a project, too much work this times


----------

